# Need Help for Hog Happenin in Shelby this weekend



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry my friend, wish I could.  God knows how much of a helping hand you and Joe have been to me  .


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe if I'd known sooner, but SWMBO has me booked solid for the weekend.  

 

Keep me in mind for any future competitions, though.  I'd love a chance to help a team, and I'm just down the road from you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats, that's a fantastic finish!


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 5, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Hey Larry D. I will definately be in touch with you about next year. I want to assemble a team that will be able to go to every comp. We are planning on about 4 to 5 comps next year.


Sounds good.  Just PM me.


----------

